# The lord of the rings



## elpoderoso

Hola y buenos dias a todos, este es mi primero hilo en este foro y quiero saber ¿como se dicen ''El señor de los anillos'' en sus lenguas?
Gracias.


----------



## elroy

Arabic: سيد الخواتم (_sayyidu 'l-khawaatim_)


----------



## olives

Hola,

French: Le Seigneur des Anneaux
English: The Lord of the Rings
Italian: Il Signore degli Anneli
German: Der Herr der Ringe


----------



## elpoderoso

Gracias por sus respuestas,¿Algo más?


----------



## elroy

If you go to this site and click on the various languages listed on the left, you will see the different translations in the respective titles on the pages that appear.


----------



## Honour

We say *Yüzüklerin Efendisi* in Turkish.


Yüzük: Ring
Yüzükler: Rings
Yüzüklerin: of the Rings

Efendi: ~Lord (actually it was a reputable degree during Ottoman Empire time)
Efendisi: The lord


----------



## elpoderoso

elroy said:


> If you go to this site and click on the various languages listed on the left, you will see the different translations in the respective titles on the pages that appear.


Thanks, but I'm already aware of Wikipedia,if i went there i wouldn't get information like below. 



Honour said:


> We say *Yüzüklerin Efendisi* in Turkish.
> 
> 
> Yüzük: Ring
> Yüzükler: Rings
> Yüzüklerin: of the Rings
> 
> Efendi: ~Lord (actually it was a reputable degree during Ottoman Empire time)
> Efendisi: The lord


----------



## elroy

My apologies.  I didn't realize you were interested in a grammatical analysis of the translations. 

سيد (_sayyid_) means "lord" or sir."
The "u" is the nominative marker.  The word is in the nominative because it's not part of a sentence and that's the default case.

الخواتم (_al-khawaatim_) means "the rings."  Technically, it contains the genitive marker "i" but in this context it does not have to be pronounced. 

In Arabic, it is not necessary to use the word "of" in constructions like this one.  You simply say one word and then the other.  An important rule is that the first word in the pair never gets a definite article, even if it's definite.  That's why it's سيد (_sayyid_) and not السيد (_as-sayyid_). 

When you combine the two words, the "a" of "al-khawaatim" is "swallowed" by the previous word.  That's why the pronunciation is "_sayyidu 'l-khawaatim_."


----------



## elpoderoso

elroy said:


> My apologies. I didn't realize you were interested in a grammatical analysis of the translations.
> 
> سيد (_sayyid_) means "lord" or sir."
> The "u" is the nominative marker. The word is in the nominative because it's not part of a sentence and that's the default case.
> 
> الخواتم (_al-khawaatim_) means "the rings." Technically, it contains the genitive marker "i" but in this context it does not have to be pronounced.
> 
> In Arabic, it is not necessary to use the word "of" in constructions like this one. You simply say one word and then the other. An important rule is that the first word in the pair never gets a definite article, even if it's definite. That's why it's سيد (_sayyid_) and not السيد (_as-sayyid_).
> 
> When you combine the two words, the "a" of "al-khawaatim" is "swallowed" by the previous word. That's why the pronunciation is "_sayyidu 'l-khawaatim_."


 
Sorry, I didn't actually mention in my first post that I wanted a grammatical analysis, but I assumed that I would get one anyway. 
Gracias.


----------



## optimistique

The title of the Dutch book is not a literal translation of the English one.
We say: *"In de ban van de ring"*, which means more or less: "_obsessed by the ring_" or "_under the spell of the ring_".


----------



## elpoderoso

optimistique said:


> The title of the Dutch book is not a literal translation of the English one.
> We say: *"In de ban van de ring"*, which means more or less: "_obsessed by the ring_" or "_under the spell of the ring_".


Very interesting, i wonder if it was published in other countries without a direct translation of the English title. 
p.s Could you give me the direct translation in Dutch please.


----------



## jester.

In German we say, as has been stated above, "Der Herr der Ringe".

der is the article (=the)
Herr means Lord
Ring means ring, obviously; Ring*e* is the plural

The second "der" is another article, but this time it's in the genitive case (indicating possession). Therefore there is no word here which corresponds to the English "of".


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

In Slovene:

Gospodar prstanov

gospodár = lord, master, ruler
pŕstan = ring; prstani = rings; prstanov = of the rings (genitive of plural)

"The" cannot be translated.


----------



## optimistique

elpoderoso said:


> Could you give me the direct translation in Dutch please.


*In* = in
*de* = the
*ban* = spell/obsession (I don't know a good word for translation, it's a bit  of both)
*van* = of
*de* = the
*ring* = ring

in de ban van iets zijn = to be under the spell of something/to be obsessed by something


----------



## Lemminkäinen

In Norwegian bokmål, it's *Ringenes herre*.

_Ring_ - "ring"
_Ringene_ - "the rings"
_Ringenes_ - "the rings'
_Herre_ - "master", "lord"

In Norwegian nynorsk, it's *Ringdrotten*.

_Drott_ is an old-fashioned word meaning "chief", "master", "lord".

In Russian, it's *Властелин колец*.

_Властелин_ - "master", "lord"
_Кольцо_ is "ring"
_Колец_ is the genetive plural of "ring".


----------



## elpoderoso

optimistique said:


> *In* = in
> *de* = the
> *ban* = spell/obsession (I don't know a good word for translation, it's a bit of both)
> *van* = of
> *de* = the
> *ring* = ring
> 
> in de ban van iets zijn = to be under the spell of something/to be obsessed by something


Sorry, I wasn't so clear.Could you give me the English title in Dutch please.


----------



## elpoderoso

Tolovaj_Mataj said:


> In Slovene:
> 
> Gospodar prstanov
> 
> gospodár = lord, master, ruler
> pŕstan = ring; prstani = rings; prstanov = of the rings (genitive of plural)
> 
> "The" cannot be translated.


Thanks, the word Gospodár I've heard before or maybe it is something like ''gospod'' thats ringing a bell in my head.
Is there no definite article in Slovene? I think there isn't in Czech and I wonder if that is the same in other Slavic languages.


----------



## Joannes

elpoderoso said:


> Sorry, I wasn't so clear.Could you give me the English title in Dutch please.


 
The literal translation of the English title in Dutch would be "De heer van de ringen" (de = def. article ; heer = lord ; van = of ; ringen = rings). A compound as in Norwegian would be more natural, though: "De ringenheer". But for Tolkien's books "In de ban van de ring" was chosen, as was mentioned already.


----------



## irene.acler

olives said:


> Hola,
> 
> French: Le Seigneur des Anneaux
> English: The Lord of the Rings
> Italian: Il Signore degli *Anelli*
> German: Der Herr der Ringe


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: _O Senhor dos Anéis_

o = the
senhor = lord
dos = of the
anéis = rings


----------



## parakseno

Romanians say: "*Stăpânul inelelor*"

stăpân - lord, master
stăpânul - the lord/master
inel - ring
inelelor - of the rings


----------



## Billopoulos

*Greek*

"Ο άρχοντας των δαχτυλιδιών"

They often refer to it or write it: "Ο Άρχοντας των Δαχτυλιδιών", using those capitals as used in many books, films etc...


----------



## nanbanjin

elpoderoso said:


> Very interesting, i wonder if it was published in other countries without a direct translation of the English title.



In Japan it is know as
指輪物語
指輪 [yubiwa]: Ring
物語 [monogatari]: Story
Something like "The Story of the Rings"


----------



## mcibor

In Polish it is:

_Władca Pierścieni_
Ruler of the rings

władca - ruler, nominative
pierścieni - rings, genitive

But many people make an error and say: Lord of the ring - Władca pierścienia (they are mistaken, because the whole book/film is mainly about one ring)

As I know, there are three translations of the books to the Polish. One, older preserve the names as Bilbo Baggins, Rivendel. The second was very controvercial, as these names were translated (Bilbo Bagosz, Tajar). The third, for the film was quite conservative.

More about translation, however in Polish you can find here:
http://www.tolkien.cyberdusk.pl/index.php?tlu


----------



## Etcetera

Lemminkäinen said:


> In Russian, it's *Властелин колец*.
> 
> _Властелин_ - "master", "lord"
> _Кольцо_ is "ring"
> _Колец_ is the genetive plural of "ring".


(Not a correction, just a side note )
More often, it's Властелин Колец. The second word is written with capital letter, because the Rings weren's ordinary rings.


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:*

अंगूठियों का मालिक 
(anguthiyoN kaa maalik)
the "th" is an aspirated "t" sound.

अंगूठियों - rings (plural) (Singular = अंगूठी - anguthii)
का = The equivalent of *'s* in English, if you like.
मालिक = The owner of something. (comes from Arabic actually)

Same in *Urdu*, except it's written:
انگوتهيوں كا مالک
(read from right to left)


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*שר הטבעות* (_sar hatabaot_) = minister/ruler of the rings


The grammatical structure is the same as in Arabic. See elroy's post #8.


----------



## atiquiram

le: the
seigneur: lord
des: of
anneaux: rings


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

elpoderoso said:


> Thanks, the word Gospodár I've heard before or maybe it is something like ''gospod'' thats ringing a bell in my head.
> Is there no definite article in Slovene? I think there isn't in Czech and I wonder if that is the same in other Slavic languages.


No, there's no articles in Slovene. There are only indefinite and definite forms of adjectives like for example: bel (white), beli (the white).

Gospod and gospodar have the same root, but the meaning is not the same.

gospód (nagovor brez imena) sir; (nagovor s priimkom) Mr. (= Mister) Brown

gospodár (hiše, stanovanja) householder, landlord; (delodajalec) employer, master, ZDA boss; (kmetovalec) farmer; husbandman, pl -men; (oblast) lord, master, ruler;

gospodárstvo (varčevanje) economy; economics pl (s konstr. v sg);


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Taru sormusten herrasta*

The Finnish title is not fully a direct translation. It translates to something like "The Saga About the Lord of the Rings"


----------



## gao_yixing

Chinese: 指环王（zhǐ huán wáng)
指环：ring on the fingers
王：king


----------



## samanthalee

gao_yixing said:


> Chinese: 指环王（zhǐ huán wáng)
> 指环：ring on the fingers
> 王：king


 
That's the name given to LOTR in China.
For the rest of the world (ie. Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore, Malaysia), we call it 魔戒三部曲（mo2 jie4 san1 bu4 qu3)

魔: magic (means demonic when the word is used by itself. but here it just means magic)
戒: ring (can be plural too as there's no plural form in mandarin. Refers to the band that is worn on fingers, does not refer to other types of ring)
三: three
部: volume (as in the number of books)
曲: verse

Literally it means "Trilogy of the Magic Rings"


----------



## torh

In Euskara: Eraztunen Jauna

Eraztun - Ring
Eraztunen - Of the Rings
Jaun - Lord
Jauna - The Lord


----------



## elpoderoso

Thanks everybody for your replies. Unfortunately no Quenya or Sindarin entries yet.


----------



## roh3x2n

*Persian *
It is not  " the lord of the rings".
It is "the man of the rings".


_Mard e Maidaan._


----------



## Maja

Lovely thread!!! 

In Serbian: *Gospodar prstenova */* Господар прстенова*


----------



## Joe007

Serbian:
Gospodar prstenova


----------

